# Savannah Meadowbeauty



## rip18 (Jul 7, 2014)

I stopped on the way in to work a couple of mornings ago and photographed some flowers in a wet pine flatwoods site that was burned in April.  This Savannah meadowbeauty was begging to be photographed.

Nikon D3, Nikkor 60 mm macro, f/7.1, 1/250th second, ISO 200, tripod, fill flash on flash bracket, slight crop.


----------



## quinn (Jul 7, 2014)

Very nice Rip! I glad you stopped by and shared her with us!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 7, 2014)

Very pretty!


----------



## Smokey (Jul 9, 2014)

I love macro photography. Just curious as to how small that flower was?


----------



## rip18 (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks, y'all.

Smokey, this meadowbeauty is just over an inch tall and an inch wide, so it's a pretty "big" flower, making this shot much easier.


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 9, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## ronfritz (Jul 10, 2014)

Very nice Rip!


----------



## carver (Jul 10, 2014)

Fine shot rip


----------



## cre8foru (Jul 12, 2014)

Beautiful. I so want a macro lens.


----------



## Bulldawg76 (Jul 12, 2014)

Outstanding! Perfect DOF.


----------



## rip18 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks, y'all!


----------

